# side effects of meds



## 23540 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone, I've now been on Lansoprazole for nearly three weeks and along with the aloe vera juice which I take far too regularly, I am feeling very much better, I cant quite believe it. I really was so ill just before christmas that I worried myself sick. Anyway the chest pain, which were severe have now gone along with the other awful symptoms. Now I seem to have deveoped another problem which is driving me insane. I seem to have a headache behind the eyes and dizziness, does anybody think this is related to the medication that I am taking? I did mention to a friend who has GERD that I was taking Lansoprazole and he told me to throw it away because of the awful side effects, has anybody heard of this? Please can somebody answer my question.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hiya ss i was on it also however it didnt really work too well for me..im glad that you are feeling the benefits of taking the lansoprazole...I was given a new one today called ulcotenal (pantoprazol) i take one in the morning so heres hoping it works for me..


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

Prevacid works well and I would not throw it away. The side effects do include headache and dizziness. Discuss it with your Doctor and maybe you could try a different PPI, but they mostly all have the same side effects.Usually PPI's are short term medications and you should not be taking it long term. Seem like your GERD is improving and with diet precautions you will be OK. I am now able to get away with just using Zantac when ever necessary.Char


----------

